# Dog got super glue on her nose. Sigh.



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey all,

My husband and I were building a little model rocket last night and despite our very best efforts to keep all materials away from pup, she apparently got a hold of a tissue in the trash that we had wiped an extremely minor amount of super glue on. There was seriously just the tiniest dab on it so I'm not at all concerned that she ate any or anything like that, but she IS now sporting a fancy white dot on the end of her nose. Any ideas to get this off of her? I'm sure it will naturally get rubbed away over the next couple of days, but if anyone has any ideas for removal, that would be awesome. 

I'm a very conscientious owner, I promise - but things happen! :/


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You could hold a warm wet washcloth to her nose to help soften the glue. At the least it will soak off any paper stuck there. But I'd probably just let it wear off, wouldn't want to add any chemicals to her sensitive nose. A little vegetable oil dabbed on might help it roll off and would be safe if she licks it. 

Don't feel bad, I had a dog stick her nose right into a cactus once  She was brand new to me too and kept trying to bite me while I tried to work the hundred tiny cactus spines out of her nose.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy once got into the garbage and got a swipe of hair dye across his muzzle. 

Normally, you remove super glue with acetone nail polish remover (I can't use the stuff without gluing my fingers together), but I would not suggest putting that on a dog's nose.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you both for making me feel better! I still feel bad though lol.

Shell, I think I'll try your washcloth idea - very good thought. If she'll sit still long enough!

Amaryllis, how did you ever get the hair dye off??


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Times like these, I just sigh and say, "Way to go, dog."

The warm washcloth would be my method of removal. Otherwise, I'd just let it peel off on its own.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

In the winter, I superglue my cracked fingers . So it's not going to hurt her, and it'll wear off in a couple days. And you have a funny story for anyone who asks about the white dot on her nose. . .


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL, well, it was gone by the time I got home last night. I got all worked up for nothing - as usual.  Thanks all for comforting me!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

surlys_mom said:


> Amaryllis, how did you ever get the hair dye off??


I didn't. I rubbed off the excess with a wet cloth, but he had a dark patch on his muzzle for months. I suppose if you'd never seen him before, you would've thought that was his colouring.


----------

